# And so it begins



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2021)

The complacency is leaving the building.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 3, 2021)

Tear all these building down.

I do not know enough to talk about specific buildings but it is curious that all of a sudden we are finding a lot of buildings of this kind that must be declared unsafe.  Am not saying that the reported problems should not be addressed but am wondering if in some cases there is an overreaction.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2021)

Mark K said:


> Tear all these building down.
> 
> I do not know enough to talk about specific buildings but it is curious that all of a sudden we are finding a lot of buildings of this kind that must be declared unsafe.  Am not saying that the reported problems should not be addressed but am wondering if in some cases there is an overreaction.



We have prevailing winds from the east bringing in very warm & humid air with a high salt content.  My office is across the street from the beach and I park about 600' from the water's edge.  On windy days my car looks like I drove through a salt mine.  The buildings on the ocean are taking a beating and the warm, humid air is working its way through the concrete.  The necessity to maintain painting, caulking & waterproofing is imperative.  

We have some condos that were built in the 70's and many of those residents can't afford assessments for major overhauls of the building.  It is a sad fact that if you can't afford to live there, then move.  A person's inability to pay their fair share should not put others at risk.  Sad but true.


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2021)

Demo anything within 10 miles of the shore....Think of all the money we will save...


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2021)

steveray said:


> Demo anything within 10 miles of the shore....Think of all the money we will save...



Reclaim the beach!!!   Save the seals.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Once the lawsuits start, these cities will start outsourcing all of this 40 year re-certification process to third party control.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 7, 2021)

rktect 1 said:


> Once the lawsuits start, these cities will start outsourcing all of this 40 year re-certification process to third party control.


There’s a business opportunity.


----------

